# Lookit what we made! :)



## Chewbecca (Nov 2, 2009)

A reptile (ish) themed collar for our dog.







And here's Miss Ella herself sporting it.












Thanks for looking!
I'm so proud of this collar.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 2, 2009)

Miss Ella is beautiful and elegant in her new collar, but how does Stagger like the importance his image has now that he has been stamped on leather and photographed for TFO members to marvel at? Will the limited admiration of the forum be enough? Will he want his own collar with a dog image affixed to it?


----------



## Chewbecca (Nov 2, 2009)

hahahahahaha!
Thank you!


----------



## Madortoise (Nov 2, 2009)

Awwww...Ms. Ella is so beautiful, and you should be proud of her custom made collar. It's great.[/align]


----------



## terryo (Nov 2, 2009)

Ms. Ella ....what a face! That collar is ...wow...how did you make it?


----------



## stells (Nov 3, 2009)

Thats cool... i want one... for the dog of course... not me lol


----------



## Chewbecca (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks!
As soon as we get set up for wholesale with a few companies, we're going to start offering these concho-styled collars on our website (www.ellaslead.com).
We already offer regular leather and double leather collars, but we're going to be setting up to purchase wholesale for the conchos.

Also, we usually make a collar for Ella to use as a tester before we start offering them for sale on our site.
That way we know if anything goes wrong or right before we start offering them to the public.

And the company we're going through offers another tortoise style concho as well.
I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Isa (Nov 3, 2009)

It is sooo cute, I love it!!! and Miss Ella looks so proud wearing it  and by the way, she is beautiful


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 3, 2009)

Miss Ella looks so adoringly to you. She is lovely. I love the collar and it does make a statement on Ella. 'She is the watcher of the reptiles' . I must now wait until I go home to check out your site more. 

Kelly glad you qualified your statement. I was afraid for a moment we were getting way too much info about you today. LOL.


----------



## Chewbecca (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks, guys!!!!

Like I said, we're just about ready to sell these, it's just a matter of ordering more conchos and getting things up on our site.
And we already offer single leather and double leather collars on our site, but the concho decorations are relatively new to us, but we have another collar maker (my best e-friend who makes Ella's non-leather collars for me) that is helping us buy the correct items to have on hand.

If anyone has any questions, you can always PM me.

Thanks again for the comments!
This won't be Ella's last collar (as I said, she's always our tester for new styles), and I plan to make her another tortoise collar that is more tortoise themed.


----------

